
Apple’s new iPod touch isn’t for the converted; it’s for the nonbelievers - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2019/6/7/18656480/apple-ipod-touch-7th-generation-2019-update-review
======
Wowfunhappy
If it's using an iPhone 7 chip, that also makes this the fastest iOS device
with a headphone jack, right?

That should count for something.

~~~
moreira
I read this and thought “no, the iPads still have them right?”. I went to
check my new iPad and... sure enough, it’s gone.

I didn’t even notice.

It’s one of those little moments when you take a step back and realise how
much things have changed. I don’t think I’ve plugged any headphones in
anywhere, in at least 3 or 4 years, and I didn’t even realise the jack wasn’t
there anymore.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Oh, I forgot about iPads, iirc some recent models still have them. Although,
technically, those are soon going to be "iPadOS" devices.

I don't share your outlook, for whatever its worth. I use the headphone jack
on my iPhone 6S daily, because I _really_ don't want to deal with pairing and
charging.

~~~
scarface74
The iPhones that don’t come with a headphone jack come with lightning
headphones.

A dual lightning adapter is $10 bucks on Amazon as is a lightning female +
headphone jack to allow wired headphones + charging.

~~~
Wowfunhappy
Which I would instantly lose and never have with me when I need them.

If I could leave the adapter always attached that would be one thing, but
Macs, game consoles, and other devices I use don't have lightening ports.

------
hprotagonist
I suspect but cannot prove that iPod touches get heavily used in business
settings like inventory management.

~~~
thedanbob
My organization has used them for years as wall terminals for our time clock
system. Recently though many of them have started suffering from swelling
batteries so we're swapping them out for custom-built units.

